# Recommended Kontakt settings



## bluejay (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi there Kontakt gurus,

I'm trying to get good performance out of my new Mac Pro. Most of my projects are using lots of tracks in Kontakt.

So, I'm assuming that the defaults aren't great and I was wondering where people would recommend changing the settings to improve performance. I'm assuming any bottleneck I'm getting will be due to disk I/O. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moonchilde (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, I'm not really sure. If you have less ram, little tracks, and/or do a lot of bouncing, I would suggest maybe streaming more samples to load more instruments. On the other hand, if you have a lot of ram and plan to do much less bouncing, I'd say load more samples into ram so you aren't killing your HD with streaming.

Basically, slide the DFD left or right, depending, LOL!

You could also limit the voices each instrument has, freeing up polyphony for other instruments, especially ones that are a stronger focus of your tracks.


----------



## rJames (Mar 27, 2008)

I use the same setting for Kontakt 2 as I do for Kontakt 3.

Assuming system 10.5.2;

Use Expert Settings

Channel buffer size = 60Kb
# reserved voices = 600

Total DFD memory required (this will set automatically with settings from channel buffer size and reserved voices = 35.16 (this is the footprint for every instance of Kontakt in your project...so fill them up, don't use one instrument per instance)

Check the box for: Override instrument's preload size.

12Kb

You're ready to go.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 4, 2008)

rJames @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> I use the same setting for Kontakt 2 as I do for Kontakt 3.
> 
> Assuming system 10.5.2;
> 
> ...



Ron,

Thanks for sharing your magic numbers. I use K2 on 6 PCs... but am thinking about going to Mac. Have you found K2/3 reliable on the Mac? How much ram are you using? And at what latency are you running at?

Thanks.

T


----------



## rJames (Apr 5, 2008)

Andrew, I've got Logic set at 256 samples latency.

Totally stable here. I have had quirky behavior on archival projects that have Atmosphere and/or Trilogy. The wrappers work well for the most part.

But there is some combination of Kontakt 2 and Atmosphere/Trilogy that is fatal.

I've had a couple of projects (single cues each) where the project got messed up enough for me to have to fool the computer, take wrappers out just so I can get the project back...then put it back together.

99% of my archive projects come up without problem. All of my projects are simple cue not movie score. But I've done work with picture and no flaws there either.

I've had zero problem on new projects. But I use K3 on everything now. Only archives have K2.

8 core, latest system software and latest Logic. 10G ram


----------



## kotori (Apr 5, 2008)

rJames @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> Check the box for: Override instrument's preload size.
> 
> 12Kb



Are you sure that's wise? The default preload size is 60 kB so basically you're saying that your HD is five times faster than an average one...
Have you tested what polyphony numbers you can reach without problems before and after setting this number so low?


----------



## rJames (Apr 5, 2008)

I've only had two drives smoke out on me. But never during a heavy deadline.


----------



## rJames (Apr 5, 2008)

I just remembered something.

One absolute fatal thing with Atmosphere and Trilogy (wrappers) is changing the sample rate of the project when they are in the project.

This is what ruined my project. I used to work at 44.1, now everything is 48K, so I changed the sample rate of an archival project after loading the wrapper.

Fatal. And my project got corrupted. AFter reloading the project, the disc drives are no longer visible to Logic. But Iwas able to save the project. I've had dialogue with the Spectrasonics guys...

But I THINK (not absolutely sure) that I've had my computer lose its mind (the above problem) when the Spec wrapper was not involved. But, if I did, it was when I just got the new comp and it has not happened for months. Again, only with archival projects. Typically 3 things don't load, Atmosphere, Trilogy and Waves L3.

Regarding the 12K load per sample...don't you wish you had a Mac now?

I finally overloaded the comp and DFD though one day. I had every drum imaginable playing 16th or 32nd notes at the finale of a cue. Finally got drop outs.

Also a note.

When you use a sample load that is so small (and in a large template), Kontakt needs a couple of run-throughs to figure out what order to have the samples.

It blips and spurts the first time through and after it has gone once cleanly, it continues.

As you write, this is not a problem, since the order is being calculated as you go.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 5, 2008)

Ron,

Did you keep your old mac? You could run the spec stuff on that as a slave.

Also, I run 12k preload on a PC without a problem. So it's really not just exclusive to Mac. The most important thing in that regard is choosing your harddrives wisely. But running at 12k shouldn't affect CPU performance.

But......I'm now planning to get an all Mac system. One 32bit host and one 64 bit slave once k3 goes 64bit it should be a lot of fun.

best,

Jose


----------



## JohnG (Apr 5, 2008)

This is from Native Instruments' FAQ. I start with this and sometimes fiddle the settings:

Optimizing KONTAKT's performance

If you are having performance problems with KONTAKT (audio dropouts, distortion, digital noise or pops/clicks, etc.), here are some important things you can check:

1. Make sure you have the latest update of KONTAKT installed. You can check the version you have installed by clicking the KONTAKT logo on the interface, you will see a small About window open and the version number will be listed.

2. Try increasing the audio buffer size in KONTAKT's Audio/MIDI Setup (when running as a standalone) or in the preferences of your host application.

3. Check where your Kontakt Library is located. You will get the best performance if your library is on an additional hard drive separate from your system drive or the drive where you store your audio projects. The speed and bandwidth of the hard drive are also important. You will get best results with a fast drive (7200RPM or greater), with a large cache size (8MB is OK, 16MB is better). As far as connectivity, the best/fastest interface protocols are SATA, FireWire, USB 2, and SCSI (on older systems). These factors can have a very significant effect on the performance you will get from a disk-streaming sampling instrument like KONTAKT. If you are using KONTAKT in a very demanding environment, running many sampled instruments, you should consider getting an even faster hard drive with an RPM speed of 10000 or 15000. These are more expensive but they can give a very substantial increase in performance.

4. Compare the CPU speed and RAM of your system to the requirements of your host program as well as KONTAKT (you will find them on the package or on the product page in the internet. Note! that these system requirements are for running KONTAKT as a standalone program with nothing else running on the computer. If you are running KONTAKT within a host program such as Pro Tools or Logic, the computer will need sufficient resources to run the host application as well. If possible you may try adding RAM to your system to make sure there is enough memory to run KONTAKT as well as the host application you are using, this can make a huge difference in performance.

5. Check and make sure that you are not using any unnecessary effects in your instruments. If you load up a number of instruments in KONTAKT and each one has its own reverb inserted, for example, you will quickly use up a great deal of CPU power unnecessarily. Turn off/delete any effects you are not using to save CPU resources. This can also make a very significant difference in performance. For example, in the case described here, you could save a great deal of CPU power by using only one reverb effect on one of KONTAKT's Aux outputs and then sending part of the output of each individual instrument to that channel when you want to add reverb. 

6. Check your DFD settings in KONTAKT. Usually you should not have to adjust these, but if you are having problems you can try adjusting the following options: open the Options menu and click on the DFD tab>open the Expert Settings>set the Channel Buffer Size to 384kb and Reserved Channel Buffers to 400-500. For each instrument that you are loading: open the instrument (DFD) options and set the "Preload Buffer Size" to 120kb; you can experiment with setting this as high as 192 KB if you have plenty of RAM in your system. Important: note that the instrument needs to be saved in order to retain this setting the next time you load it.

7. Check the Multiprocessor support setting under Options: Audio Engine. Only activate multiprocessing when running at higher audio buffer sizes (your SOUNDCARD buffer size, that is), adjustable Multiprocessing runs best at a buffer size of 1024 or higher. This is true for standalone as well as for the plugin. Using multiprocessing at lower buffer sizes causes a high CPU overhead and you lose performance instead of improving it. If you are using Pro Tools 7 with RTAS processors set to two or more (in Pro Tools under Setup>Playback Engine), in KONTAKT you should always deactivate multiprocessing.

8. If you are using an instrument with a long sustain/decay on each voice, it may help significantly if you turn DOWN the maximum number of voices, which can be set on the instrument itself (the setting says Voices MAX). This setting works like this: if the instrument's samples have a long sustain/release, it is likely that its voice count jumps up when a phrase of many quick notes is played. If you set the max voice count lower, this can be avoided and more resources remain for the other instruments. Of course, the voice count setting must be selected carefully, so that the 'voice-stealing' which then starts naturally will not be very noticeable. This only works with certain kind of instruments, examples: timpani or other percussive sounds with long release tails, pizzicato strings, and so on. This setting does not improve the performance itself naturally. But it will likely make your song play better, as no resources will be wasted for playing sounds which are not audible anyway.

9. Make sure that you have not maxed out your RAM, so virtual memory is not in use for the samples. 
To do so on Mac: Start Activity Monitor (from Applications/Utilities). In this application press the memory tab: now load your song or or the KONTAKT patch and observe the memory usage shown in Activity Monitor. When simultanously_free memory_ reaches 10 MB approx. AND inactive memory reaches 80 MB approx., the OS will very likely start to use virtual memory. This will certainly make realtime audio processing impossible.

Check the Related Articles section below too.


----------



## rJames (Apr 5, 2008)

I was sort of kidding about the Mac thing but thought maybe Kotori had problems with low sample load. I was using 18k per on my Dual 2G G5 and my new computer is about 10 times faster.

I don't even buy fast drives. Mine are all 7200. (SATA internal)

Did I keep my old computer? I run the Laguna Niguel Macintosh museum. Are you kidding me? I have a Mac Plus in the garage!

Actually, I just like having one computer running everything. My spare computers are used for Webkins.

I have no problems with the wrapper now that I know what not to do.

When I import old projects, I change the sample rate before I open Spectrasonics. (they have to be really old projects anyway)

Admittedly, I haven't used Atmosphere or Trilogy in many new projects. I miss them.

But it enabled me to go out and buy a new StingRay bass for my studio. So, I'm indebted to the Spectrasonics team.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't get how guys are running everything on one system now. You're still limited to a 32bit address. Max 4 gigs.

Jose


----------



## rJames (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm on a Mac!









(just trying to provoke)


----------



## José Herring (Apr 5, 2008)

rJames @ Sat Apr 05 said:


> I'm on a Mac!


Sorry for your troubles.

But, I'm really trying to find out how you're loading massive templates on 4 gigs. Not to mention that logic taps out at about 3 gigs.

Just curious. I'm planning my move back to DP and want to figure out what's the best way to go. Two macs. One Mac one PC. Running two DAWS. One as the main daw and one for pluggins.

best,

Jose


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 5, 2008)

Jose, you can run multiple K2s (or K3s I guess) stand-alone outside or whatever sequencer you're using. If you're using Kore, you can run then run the VST version as well. And then there are Kontakt Players, which you run inside the sequencer, etc. etc. etc.

It's still a push trying to get one machine to do everything, but you can get a lot of mileage out of a G5.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 5, 2008)

Kore can run vsti's outside of your DAW on the same machine? Or does it run inside?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 5, 2008)

Either way. It runs stand-alone or as a plug-in.


----------



## rJames (Apr 5, 2008)

I haven't experienced this but doesn't Kontakt still draw on the SAME ram as your internal (within the DAW) Kontakt?

Seems to me there's a thread around here somewhere...

Jose, first, thanks for your condolences...I guess I don't have as large a template as some people. I get a full orchestra, doubling some instruments with a 2nd orch, choir, Storm Drums, PLAY (SD2), Storm Drum 1 in Kontakt, a drum kit (Addictive Drums), one piano (Black Grand) and any synths and FX I need.

That's why I tested the ability of Kontakt to go down to 12K per sample. It allows me to almost double my Kontakt instruments from my G5. 

The streaming is not an issue cause you don't have all those things playing at once...you don't need piccolo runs while your playing a piccolo trill. You can only play one note at a time from any instrument group (and you can always fake divisi etc in a few instances)

The biggest tax on my system will always be big drums. CAuse you can play them fast and they have long tails that need to keep streaming.

On my G5, I just had to allow them to sputter and spit in the final stages of orchestration. On a bounce, everything is there...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 5, 2008)

"I haven't experienced this but doesn't Kontakt still draw on the SAME ram as your internal (within the DAW) Kontakt?"

When it's running as a plug-in, yes. That's the point of running it stand-alone - it gets its own memory allotment. Last time I checked you couldn't run the K2 plug-in and stand-alone simultaneously, but that was a long time ago and it may have changed.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 5, 2008)

And with the new computer you can get a lot more bang before the sputter. 

If you're running say Kore 2 out side your DAW environment it should use different Ram than your DAW. I'm wondering since Kore has sophisticated routing capabilities if it's possible to route the audio back to your DAW without using soundflower or JackOS.

For example on my system because of rewire I can run multiple apps without a problem. If Kore had rewire capabilities you could run it outside. It could access up to 4 more gigs of ram. 

Just thinking out loud. Does anybody know if this is possible?

Jose


----------

